# What's the Power Limit for a legal personal laser?



## Lightmax

What's the limit for a legal personal laser? 5w? 

I've seen several advertised, and I am not sure what the real power actually is. Think car stereos, and LED flashlights. 


What would recommend for a high power laser, that's relatively affordable?


Thanks,

Lightmax


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There are no power limits for _owning_ a laser. There's a power limit of <5mw (milliwatts) for using one in a public place. This applies to the U.S.... YMMV in other countries.


----------



## TorchBoy

PhotonWrangler said:


> YMMV in other countries.


Yes and no in this country. The legal limit for lasers not safely tucked away in optical drives or whatever is only 1mW here. However that never gets enforced, so most laser pointers here are labeled <5mW. Green lasers of quite some power are readily available on New Zealand auction web sites, which is quite a worry considering the damage they could do.


----------



## Hemlock Mike

Out of curiosity --

Are there any reports of anyone getting damaged vision with a 100 mW green laser ?? 200 mW ??? How was the limit established and by whom ??> Surely not the FDA as these are neither a food nor pharmacutical.

Mike


----------



## The_LED_Museum

In the United States, lasers are classified by the CDRH (Center for Devices and Radiological Heath) - formerly known as the BRH (Bureau of Radiological Health). I believe this government organisation has connections to the FDA, but it is there specifically for lasers and other products that generate radiation.


----------



## Daedal

I cannot recalle exactly where I saw it before, but there was a thread that pretty much listed all the states and their respective legal limit. Also, Mike, on LC, again not sure, there was a guy who had a friend of his using his 200mW greenie and accidentally pointed it into his eye. Needless to say, some damage was done. After 2 months or so of the black spot having not gone away he went to get his eye checked, and he actually had the picture of hit retina online showing the damage that is at the time of the picture is 2 months old. You could clearly see the burn marks. This is, also, a very fast sweeping action that he was caught in. It is very disturbing and should be handled safely. Any mistakes and the damage could be beyond money or repair, it's a matter of health.

AFAIK, the limit was set using some preliminary tests showing that this kind of light can be used by a curious 18 year old and without any significant damage. A 5mW can do permanent damage if stared into, ever for a short while. In europe I have heard it limited to 2mW, which, obviously, limits the damage much further.

I'm not saying anyone here is irresponsible or capable of making their own mature decisions, but since this is publicly available, accidents can happen. I wouldn't want to sell an 18 year old a 200mW laser and have him blind his mom or girlfriend by mistake. We've all seen stupid videos with lasers in the wrong hands available online... It's sad...

Hope everyone stays safe;
DDL


----------



## The_LED_Museum

In the UK (including Europe) the limit for laser *POINTERS* is 1mW, not 2mW.
But as far as the public's ownership of all laser devices (pointers, modules, large laboratory lasers, etc) I do not know what the limit is.


----------



## comozo

Lightmax said:


> What's the limit for a legal personal laser?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen several advertised, and I am not sure what the real power actually is. Think car stereos, and LED flashlights.
> 
> 
> What would recommend for a high power laser, that's relatively affordable?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lightmax



For the USA only. There is none. No federal agency over sees the hobbyist. I think you're confusing two questions. I answered the first. For the second. Laser pointers are illegal to import if they output over 5mw and if they do not have the require FDA safety features.Turnkey lasers 5mw or more must meet FDA safety requirements and can be of any output above 5mw


----------



## Apex007

Daedal said:


> I cannot recalle exactly where I saw it before, but there was a thread that pretty much listed all the states and their respective legal limit. Also, Mike, on LC, again not sure, there was a guy who had a friend of his using his 200mW greenie and accidentally pointed it into his eye. Needless to say, some damage was done. After 2 months or so of the black spot having not gone away he went to get his eye checked, and he actually had the picture of hit retina online showing the damage that is at the time of the picture is 2 months old. You could clearly see the burn marks. This is, also, a very fast sweeping action that he was caught in. It is very disturbing and should be handled safely. Any mistakes and the damage could be beyond money or repair, it's a matter of health.
> 
> AFAIK, the limit was set using some preliminary tests showing that this kind of light can be used by a curious 18 year old and without any significant damage. A 5mW can do permanent damage if stared into, ever for a short while. In europe I have heard it limited to 2mW, which, obviously, limits the damage much further.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone here is irresponsible or capable of making their own mature decisions, but since this is publicly available, accidents can happen. I wouldn't want to sell an 18 year old a 200mW laser and have him blind his mom or girlfriend by mistake. We've all seen stupid videos with lasers in the wrong hands available online... It's sad...
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe;
> DDL



Well said. I think people need a reminder of what care needs to be taken when using higher powered lasers. The damage is quick and perminant, there are no second chances.


----------



## Ragnarok

Lightmax said:


> What's the limit for a legal personal laser? 5w?



The limit depends on the physical ability of the user to carry the combined weight of the laser, battery backpack, and associated cabling! :twothumbs


----------



## Daedal

Ragnarok said:


> The limit depends on the physical ability of the user to carry the combined weight of the laser, battery backpack, and associated cabling! :twothumbs



I'd say that's the physical limit, but it's a great way to have put it.. 

--DDL


----------



## ChickenGuy

Throwing rocks is also dangerous and has the potential to do much more harm. Wal Mart shopping bags kill many more people than lasers.
As far as that goes, driving a car is more dangerous than throwing rocks. Obviously its not the item. Its the how the individual handles it. Making things legal or illegal only makes the public feel better.



Daedal said:


> I cannot recalle exactly where I saw it before, but there was a thread that pretty much listed all the states and their respective legal limit. Also, Mike, on LC, again not sure, there was a guy who had a friend of his using his 200mW greenie and accidentally pointed it into his eye. Needless to say, some damage was done. After 2 months or so of the black spot having not gone away he went to get his eye checked, and he actually had the picture of hit retina online showing the damage that is at the time of the picture is 2 months old. You could clearly see the burn marks. This is, also, a very fast sweeping action that he was caught in. It is very disturbing and should be handled safely. Any mistakes and the damage could be beyond money or repair, it's a matter of health.
> 
> AFAIK, the limit was set using some preliminary tests showing that this kind of light can be used by a curious 18 year old and without any significant damage. A 5mW can do permanent damage if stared into, ever for a short while. In europe I have heard it limited to 2mW, which, obviously, limits the damage much further.
> 
> I'm not saying anyone here is irresponsible or capable of making their own mature decisions, but since this is publicly available, accidents can happen. I wouldn't want to sell an 18 year old a 200mW laser and have him blind his mom or girlfriend by mistake. We've all seen stupid videos with lasers in the wrong hands available online... It's sad...
> 
> Hope everyone stays safe;
> DDL


----------



## martinaee

I know basically nothing about lasers except that they are pretty bad-5$$.

Have you guys seen that guy on Youtube who basically makes his own crazy super powerful handheld lasers? Seems super dangerous, but also insanely awesome. Here I'll find it...


----------



## Brick Demius

I think the regulation is a little bit over-concerned, power as high as 1000mw the laser still takes time to burn something like a match, why a knife or stone is not prohibited since it's more dangerous to carry?


----------



## martinaee

I assume for a device like that with such powerful lasers pretty much immediate eye damage, even from reflections, is a major concern.


----------



## chaosdsm

*This info is for the United States ONLY: * There are *NO* federal laws in the US regarding the ownership or carrying of any class (any power) of laser. However, there IS a law against selling (but not buying or owning) a Laser of greater than 5mW that is marketed as a "pointer". 

Also, you will want to check your state statutes to see if there's any kind of limitation imposed by your state. Additionally, check county & city ordinances for any local limitations. 

There are federal, state, and local laws covering illegal use of a laser, many simply state "Laser" & do not give a maximum wattage in any of the statutes I've looked at.

For example: on February 14, 2012, President Obama signed Public Law 112-95, the FAA Modernization and Reform Act of 2012. Section 311 amended Title 18 of the United States Code (18 U.S.C.), Chapter 2, § 39, by adding § 39A, which makes it a Federal crime to aim a laser pointer at an aircraft. *The crime is punishable by* *a fine up to $250,000 and five years imprisonment*. _That law covers any laser of any output level. Anything that happens because of pointing a laser at an aircraft (crash, vision damage, etc...) is punishable separately._

Florida state laws regarding improper use of lasers are also for any laser of any output level. 

In fact the only place I'm able to find any limitation on laser power in usage, is in the use of lasers for public display's &/or laser light shows which are limited to 5mW or less. 

Basically, if you wanted to own a 500W laser, you likely can. If you want to use said laser in a safe manner that has no potential to harm others, you likely can. But as soon as you point the beam at another person, be they sleeping, standing, sitting, riding in a craft of any kind, or driving / piloting a craft of any kind... 99% chance you're breaking at least one law & probably more. 

*Again, this is only for the United States.*


----------



## bestellen

Recommend this article: http://www.laserpointersafety.com/rules-general/uslaws/uslaws.html


----------



## Take_em

ChickenGuy said:


> Throwing rocks is also dangerous and has the potential to do much more harm. Wal Mart shopping bags kill many more people than lasers.
> As far as that goes, driving a car is more dangerous than throwing rocks. Obviously its not the item. Its the how the individual handles it. Making things legal or illegal only makes the public feel better.


You are spot on. I couldn't agree more. Personal responsibility is lacking these days.


----------

